# 1938 "model" WM Briggs and Stratton engine restored



## dparker (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello All: This is not a model engine but I did make a few new parts for the restoration. My FIL gave this engine to my Son a couple of years ago. Eric came home for Christmas break so I cleaned up what I could and repainted the shrouds and left the engine apart for him to reassemble and try to start it.

We had it outside in the cold and could only get it to pop, so took it into the shop and found the fuel line plugged, cleaned that out and the second kick it started. SWMBO started yelling at us because the smoke alarm started going off. We then took it out in front of the garage and got it running again, therefore the second video.

 Eric does have a oscillator engine here in pictures and videos section a few months ago that he made in his first year of college. Eric did a valve job on this one and set the coil and points along with reassembling the engine. He may not be quite as happy as I am, but we both are pretty happy tonight.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37wN2xrzzG0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVrSe5G8wiQ[/ame]

It was a fun project to do with him, this is the second Briggs we have brought back to life and I hope I get the chance to do more with him in the future. He is getting more interested in machining so that he can make parts to repair musical instruments. He has some knowledge in the electronics side so is able to upgrade some of the sound equipment for some bands he knows in the Nashville area.

PS: SWMBO got us the helicopter mentioned in other posts and we have been having fun with that despite the wife's fears of damage!
"Don't worry, I know what I'm doing" "OOPS!!!" "Sorry"

Thank you for watching------don


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 27, 2008)

dparker  said:
			
		

> Hello All: This is not a model engine




I think it's OK as long as it has a model number!


----------



## rake60 (Dec 28, 2008)

Don I have a WM in my antique Briggs collection.

Old Briggs engines never die. They may sleep a while but proper 
attention will wake them up again.

Waking one up with your son just sweetens the pot.

Great engine!

Rick


----------



## 13AL (Dec 29, 2008)

Great project! sounds like it runs well. The kick start is slick.
My avatar pic is a Lauson air cooled, 1929-1934, I just finished the mechanical
and need to paint it. Great to see yours run.

Kurt


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 29, 2008)

That's a real beauty Don...quite an addition to the collection for sure. Aside from it being 70 years old, it looks like it just came from the factory!! Thanks for sharing the videos.

Regards,
Bill


----------

